# Ice Tea and IBS???



## kitkat17 Lady of the Loo (Jul 21, 2005)

A girl I work with told me she had IBS. I asked what she did to get rid of it. She said she stopped drinking tea. Okay, I drink decaf ice tea 24-7. I was like man I gave up cigs 9 months ago and now you htink I need to give up me tea. Might as well burry me.Does anyone else agree? Can my tea intake be hurting my IBS?? I know I have many trigger foods, yes I can eat a happy meal on Monday and be fine, but eat it on Thursday and be up all night on the john. I just never know.If you have any input please let me know.THANKS


----------



## 21918 (May 16, 2005)

I'm an ice tea drinker too. I usually drink the kind with cafeine in it. When I want something gentler for my tummy, I drink green ice tea. If I'm travelling and don't want to have to stop along the way, I skip my morning ice tea. When I worked, I used to take my breakfast and tea to work and go in early so I could eat and get my bathroom trips over before we opened.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Usually the problem with tea is the caffiene.Decaf should be fine, but you could try water for a day and see if it makes a difference.There are many other triggers, not just food. Usually if you can eat it safely some of the time it is not the trigger if you get symptoms after eating it later, something else is the trigger and the food is just the innocent bystander.K.


----------



## 22144 (Aug 6, 2005)

Everyone has their own trigger.


----------



## 13853 (May 2, 2005)

Tea doesn't seem to make a difference for me thank goodness. But as they say, everyone is different.


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

im exactly the same i love tea, but i tried liptons ice tea and it was yukky.


----------



## 21918 (May 16, 2005)

Lipton's any type of tea is yucky!!


----------



## 13728 (Jul 13, 2005)

I gave up coffee for a while... I noticed less of an urgency after I gave it up. But I've added it back little by little... If I have more than one cup - I get D. So I know the coffee and caffeine is a trigger. I don't know about Tea, but since caffeine may be a trigger, you should try a decaf ice tea... Weaning your body off the caffeine should only take a day or two. The first day I stopped drinking I had a horrible headache that wouldn't go away for anything (advil, alleve, tylenol). The 2nd day I had a slight headache and the third day I was fine.I drank two cups this morning with soy milk and I can feel my stomach churning, but oh well... at least I'm off today so I can chill by the loo.


----------



## 19649 (Jun 22, 2005)

I was reading a book on IBS and it said that you should eliminate any caffine. But since u aren't drinking caffine I'd say it shouldn't be messing with your system too much. But that's just a very unprofessional oppinion. I drink Iced tea and it doesn't bother me too much. Although, I also don't drink a super ton of it either.


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

i stopped drining coffee for quite a few years, but lately its as if im having cravings for the stuff im now drinking 2 cups per day i love tea too especially with my main meal


----------



## 13600 (Jul 22, 2005)

Hi Kitkat17: Iced tea does aggrivate my IBS (regular, like Lipton's). However, I've had hot tea (not Lipton's but I don't know what brand) with milk, and it was soothing. The caffeine doesn't bother me, I drink lots of coke. We're all different, but maybe you can try another type of tea (have you tried fennel tea?)


----------



## 19762 (Apr 15, 2005)

ICED TEA DOESN'T BOTHER ME-SODA IS TERRIBLE- TOO BLOATING BECAUSE OF THE BUBBLES! DON'T THINK THERE IS ANY ONE TRIGGER FOOD THAT I CAN FIGURE OUT-I'M KEEPING 1 MONTH FOOD & BATHROOM HABITS JOURNAL & GOING TO NUTRITIONIST. LET HER FIGURE IT OUT-LOL!


----------



## lxdreamerxl (Mar 8, 2005)

I'm like Max - I can't handle sodas of any kind because of the bubbles but I don't know what I'd do without my iced tea! I live on that stuff, otherwise I get horrible caffiene headaches.It just goes to show that everyone has their own triggers. I read in an IBS book that cold drinks are horrible for you and hot tea was the best choice. Well hot beverages have me in the bathroom within minutes of drinking them and I basically live on iced tea.


----------



## vipers (Dec 6, 2002)

Most or all Ice Teas contain a high amount of High Fructose Corn Syrup which bothers a lot of people with IBS. I have found drinking diet ice teas does not bother me. Regular Ice Tea makes me very sick. Decafinated hot teas should be no problem at all. I also recommend Crystal Light Ice Tea. It has no caffeine or Sugar.


----------



## 19762 (Apr 15, 2005)

I'd like to drink diet iced tea- but the artificial sweetener bothers me. I'm so mixed up-i'm not sure if I'm coming or going with this IBS thing- nor do the Dr's. they take a shot at helping you. That's why I'm trying a nutritionist-don't think I'll ever not have IBS- but maybe can get it under control & not go crazy!!!!!!!!


----------



## 16724 (May 16, 2005)

when I get a craving for iced tea i'll make up a pot of lemon herbal tea and add some good ol' table sugar (sucrose), chill, and it tastes tarte like the real thing - try it.


----------



## 21918 (May 16, 2005)

I make ice tea by the gallon. It's not very strong and doesn't need sweetening. I take a gallon of hot tap water, add 3-4 Red Rose tea bags and 1 Constant Comment tea bag, and put it in the fridge over night. Next morning I have terrific tea. No sugar and no ice needed.


----------



## 17305 (Aug 4, 2005)

Hi,I have to wonder if she really had IBS if all she had to do was stop drinking tea to geet rid of it. I never heard of it being that easy to shake this diesase. If it's true, great, but I doubt it's really IBS. Cyndi


----------



## kitkat17 Lady of the Loo (Jul 21, 2005)

I know I wonder too. But I am goint o TRY really hard not to drink it for one day. Ha I really do carry it wiht me 24-7. I drink it all day long. I freeze half a container full then fill it up with fresh and as it thaws I drink and it doens't get watered down. Like I said I gave up cigs 9 months ago after 24 years. HARDEST thing I ever did and I refuse to give up something else BUT if it does work then I am in trouble. NO WIN! THANKS


----------



## 17859 (Aug 23, 2006)

I have just recently experienced the same thing - I thought caffeine was the culprit so I have been drinking decaf tea (I also drank alot of tea) I switched to drinking NOTHING but water with lemon for 2 weeks and did not have ONE problem with my tummy for the first time in years. I added drinking one coke a day for breakfast and nothing but water for the rest of the day - 4 weeks later, still not one problem. So, I added tea back into the mix, within 48 hours, it's all back. Quit drinking tea but not coke, no problems. For me, it is clearly the tea and possibly the addition of getting enough water. Nothing else in my diet has changed and I feel like I got my life back. I hope this helps!


----------



## kitkat17 Lady of the Loo (Jul 21, 2005)

Wow this post was from a year ago. I still drink tea 24-7. I LOVE ICE TEA< I just cannot give it up. No cigs for almost 2 years now. Wow where does the time go??????IBS is still the same. I have had a month that was great no D. then I got the D back Sunday but am better again.Good luck to yaTake careKat


----------



## 15682 (Jun 27, 2006)

Tea is one of my biggest triggers. Any kind, even caffiene free, makes me run to the bathroom within a few minutes!Actually my favorite drink is sugar free vanilla lattes with skim milk. I used to drink one daily but the milk, splenda in the syrup, and coffee all made me sick so it was one of the worst things I could drink for IBS! It took a long time but I finally stopped drinking them and it has helped a lot


----------

